# Case of missing hunters in court



## Hamilton Reef

Case of missing hunters in court 
18 years later, brothers facing murder charges 

"No bodies. No truck. No guns. No DNA. No fingerprints. No blood. No hairs. Nothing." -- Defense attorney Scott Williams	

In a nutshell, that's the anticipated defense in a murder trial beginning today for brothers Raymond (J.R.) Duvall, 52, and Donald (Coco) Duvall, 51. They are accused of bludgeoning to death two metro Detroit hunters on a snowy, dark road following a barroom altercation 18 years ago. 

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/bros20_20031020.htm


----------



## Melon

I have been following that case in the papers for awhile. Will be interesting to see what happens in court.


----------



## Eastern Yooper

Unfortunately, due to the complete lack of physical evidence, I think the defense will have a fairly easy time establishing reasonable doubt.

It will be interesting to see how it all pans out.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

2 bragged of hunting deaths for years, jury is told 

STANDISH -- Describing an "act of brutality so savage, so horrific and so ruthless that it will make your skin crawl," a state prosecutor promised jurors Monday she would weave 18 years of circumstantial evidence into a pair of murder convictions. 

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/bros21_20031021.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef

STANDISH: Duvalls' brother said he disposed of truck 

http://www.freep.com/news/mich/date24_20031024.htm

October 24, 2003
Kenneth Duvall told investigators he helped dispose of the truck driven by two metro Detroit hunters who disappeared in 1985, according to evidence introduced Thursday at the murder trial of two of Duvall's brothers.

But during questioning by prosecutors Thursday, Duvall said he could not recall making the statement in 1993 because he was using crack cocaine at the time, has since suffered a stroke and has Alzheimer's disease.

Two of Kenneth Duvall's brothers, Donald and Raymond Duvall, are charged with first-degree murder in the deaths of David Tyll of Troy and Brian Ognjan, of St. Clair Shores. Prosecutors contend the men were beaten to death on a deserted stretch of road near Mio late one night in November 1985. Neither the men nor the black Ford Bronco they were driving has ever been found.

During testimony before an Oakland County grand jury in 1990, Kenneth Duvall said he had no knowledge of the men's disappearance. But three years later, State Police Detective Curtis Schram said Kenneth Duvall told him he helped another brother, Rex Duvall, take apart the Bronco and dispose of its parts.

In a tape recording of the 1993 conversation played to the jury Thursday, Kenneth Duvall told Schram he lied to the grand jury in 1990 because he feared retaliation from his brothers.

The trial, before 23rd Circuit Judge Ronald Bergeron, was adjourned until Monday because of a death in the family of defense attorney Scott Williams. The jury is expected to begin deliberations as early as Wednesday. By Hugh McDiarmid Jr.


----------

